# Constant lockups in Fallout 3



## Ghost54 (Nov 4, 2008)

My system specs:

2.2ghz Intel Duo Core 
512MB integrated Geforce 8600M GT
2GB of RAM
Windows XP
1520 Dell Inspiron
Yes, I use a cooling pad

Ironically, the "analyzing" that Fallout did put the settings on "high" but as we all know thats something of a dream in Bethesda's system hog games, so I put it on low. 

Heres the weird thing. About every 15 minutes in playing the game, I will get a random lockup - my game will still be running, but I will lose all control of the game. No matter what button I hit, there will be no mouse or keyboard response. The game *will still be running*, but I will lose all control and I will be forced to ctrl alt delete.

Keep in mind here that I have indeed closed all other programs when playing Fallout 3, I have updated all of my drivers etc etc and this problem still persists. Whats really depressing is the fact that my roomate who also has the game apparently can play the game fine with a 2 year old computer (compared to mine which is barely one year old)

Can anyone shed some light in this issue? Its not like my computer isnt "up to snuff" since my specs pass the requirements. Whats going on? 

Thanks for reading, I hope someone can help...Fallout 3 is a really good game.

EDIT: Oh gosh, I didnt realize I was posting in the gaming discussion forum. My bad :3-sick1:


----------



## Jafin (Nov 8, 2008)

I am having the same problem. My systems specs are:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 (2.4 GHz)
4 Gig DDR2 667
Sapphire ATI Radeon HD4850 (512MB)
Vista Ultimate 32-bit SP1

Like above, all other programs are closed. The game runs beautifully at Ultra High settings when it runs, but after about 15 minutes (almost like clockwork) the game locks up. All audio still functions, but I lose all control and video completely stops. Nothing works except to give the 3 finger salute (CTRL+ALT+DEL). Alt+F4 and Alt+Tabbing don't work either.

Obviously, my system is well above even recommended specs, so I'm not sure what the problem is. Any pointers? Anyone else have this problem and find a solution?

I and I'm sure Ghost54 (above) would be very grateful for any help you could provide.

Thanks!


----------



## QuikSilver189 (Nov 17, 2008)

I, unfortunately, had this exact same problem.

My setup was nothing quite like yours:
Windows XP SP2
GeForce 7600GT
AMD Athlon 64 3500+
1gig of RAM

The problem persisted REGARDLESS of whatever it was that I did - codecs, game settings, sound acceleration settings, etc. etc.

However, there was a solution. Unfortunately I know you guys won't want to hear this:

A clean format fixed it up completely. Zero issues for me now.


----------



## Jafin (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok, I may have found a solution (and a very simple one). Go to the game .exe file and set it to run as administrator. After doing that I have no problems. I haven't had an opportunity to play more than two hours at a time, but it never locks up in that amount of time.


----------



## 400lbqrilla (Mar 2, 2009)

I am having the same problem, the above fixes didn't help. The audio will crap out 5 seconds before on about half the crashes. On about a third of the crashes I start seeing yellow polygons and flashes. I don't think it's an hardware problem as Oblivion (and scores of others) play just fine for hours. Seems to operate more stably in windowed version. All drivers etc up to date. I even took an extra drive I had laying around, wiped it, put XP SP3 on (all drivers etc) and Fallout as the only program on there, and it still had problems. I am well above specs, and they advertise that the game was designed with GeForce cards in mind. Any help would be great.


relevant dx breakdown:
**EDIT NOTE: PSU is 1000w, and hard temp monitor look fine. Again other games just fine.**
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/28/2009, 10:28:10
Machine name: XP31
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: INTEL_
System Model: D945GTP_
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 2024MB RAM
Page File: 442MB used, 1986MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 9600 GT
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0622&SUBSYS_23651682&REV_A1
Display Memory: 512.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0011.8206 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 2/9/2009 13:18:00, 6185088 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 2/9/2009 13:18:00, 6307328 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4562-11CF-3C55-6E0300C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0622
SubSys ID: 0x23651682
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run


----------



## 400lbqrilla (Mar 2, 2009)

I should also note that rarely, maybe 10% of the crashes (if you can't tell I'm crashing it alot trying to figure out what's wrong), causes the graphics card to read as though it's in VGA mode. Since I'm running the game windowed, I can watch the desktop, which does not change. However, if I go to the display properties/settings it will show the card running at 640x420 and even more rarely give an error (I will write it down next time I get it) that the controllers for the card were written for a previous version of Windows. If I try to access the resolution through the Geforce software, it's grayed out and can't be adjusted (doesn't show up as usual when tray icon is left clicked).

After one of these crashes FO3 won't load, nor Oblivion, but Max Payne (1) will. I should also note that I have the onboard (integrated Intel) graphics card disabled, so I don't think it would be causing problems (or helping maintain the higher res).

I thought I knew something about computers but this was has me totally stumped.

Thoughts?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello, please follow the instructions in this thread : http://www.techsupportforum.com/f219/fallout-3-fix-thread-342884.html

I made this thread that can help fixing Fallout 3 problems, and if you have questions please ask.


----------

